# Sickle Cell Trait



## boyzmom48 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was curious about coding a pregnant woman that carries the sickle cell trait. If she's not anemic, and isn't taking any iron supplements, why is it necessary to code the trait 282.5 with 648.2* "anemia in mother complicating pregnancy"? Isn't that giving her a diagnosis she doesn't really have? I understand it's in the guidelines, but if anemia isn't documented...?
I'm in no way clinical, just a little baffled.


----------



## Bready (Apr 18, 2012)

i don't believe that you have to code anemia with sickle cell trait (282.5). a person can have the trait and not be anemic.


----------

